# Hulu + Show Time



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like TiVo owners are going to get access to the new Show time streaming service via Hulu. Will be a $9 add on to your Hulu sub.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/23/hulu-showtime-streaming-bundle/


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> Looks like TiVo owners are going to get access to the new Show time streaming service via Hulu. Will be a $9 add on to your Hulu sub.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/23/hulu-showtime-streaming-bundle/


no we wont.

http://www.hulu.com/help/articles/55190943


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Hmm. Wonder why the new Showtime option wouldn't be available through all Hulu apps/platforms? Oh well, I'm not really interested in Hulu but I am holding out hope that the standalone Showtime streaming app will come to TiVo soon. Maybe it will be announced in July along with the unveiling of the new TiVo Aereo cord-cutter DVR/streamer.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

TiVo has one of the oldest UIs that Hulu has out there, I do not understand why TiVo has not updated the Hulu App.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512905


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Aero 1 said:


> no we wont.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/help/articles/55190943


Hmmm.... TiVo's not the only mainstream device coming up short; looks like Microsoft's Xbox 360 will be on the outside looking in, as well, even though the other major consoles and their immediate predecessors *are* on the list:


> PlayStation 3 and PlayStation 4
> Wii & Wii U
> Xbox One


And it's too early to tell for all those bullets qualified with "Latest..."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> I do not understand why TiVo has not updated the Hulu App.


Who develops the TiVo apps? TiVo, the streaming services, or a little bit of each?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Who develops the TiVo apps? TiVo, the streaming services, or a little bit of each?


I'm not sure about the current Hulu App on TiVo, but...

The New Hulu App is developed and maintained by Hulu, as are all the other current Apps on TiVo. TiVo has just chosen for some reason not to upgrade the Hulu App.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> I'm not sure about the current Hulu App on TiVo, but...
> 
> The New Hulu App is developed and maintained by Hulu, *as are all the other current Apps on TiVo*. TiVo has just chosen for some reason not to upgrade the Hulu App.


This seems to say that Hulu develops all the apps for the TiVo.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> This seems to say that Hulu develops all the apps for the TiVo.


No, each specific app is now developed and maintained by the specific provider, and not TiVo.

Hulu is now the odd exception to the new process.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I emailed Hulu support asking about the new Showtime integration and what it might mean for those HuluPlus subscribers who already subscribe to Showtime via a pay TV provider. Here's the related excerpt from their response:


> At this time, we don't have any further details on how this feature will work with current Showtime subscribers, but we do expect more information soon. I am a current Showtime subscriber as well, so I am patiently awaiting this answer also.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

HULU+ is the WORST and I'd never pay for that crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JBDragon said:


> HULU+ is the WORST and I'd never pay for that crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


The worst what? I am fairly sure no one likes/wants commercials but lets be real 10s of millions of people pay for TV service with allot more commercials per hour than Hulu - it's called basic cable. If the cost of Hulu ($8/mo + commercials) is acceptable or not is a personal thing so if one thinks it is a good deal - it is and if one thinks it is a bad deal - it is.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> HULU+ is the WORST and I'd never pay for that crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


To each their own. The interface and controls need work, but it's still a useful supplement.

I'm OTA, so HuluPlus helps with on-demand. As one small example, Netflix gives me Bob's Burgers Seasons 1-5... but Season 6 is available through HuluPlus. Good example of the benefits of OnePass, as well, since all the episodes are available via a single integrated listing.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> The worst what? I am fairly sure no one likes/wants commercials but lets be real 10s of millions of people pay for TV service with allot more commercials per hour than Hulu - it's called basic cable. If the cost of Hulu ($8/mo + commercials) is acceptable or not is a personal thing so if one thinks it is a good deal - it is and if one thinks it is a bad deal - it is.


It's crap because the last time I used the service for the free month, this is what I got, Lots of Commercial Breaks. It wouldn't have been so bad except at every of many commercial breaks it was the same 4 commercial of "2 Broke Girls" over and over again. Unlike regular cable you can at least channel surf to something else. Or with a TIVO or whatever DRV, record the programs and then Fast forward though everything. With HULU you pay to be forced fed commercials. Commercials. Your only option is to mute and walk away for 3 minutes. That's quite a few times in a 30 minute show. That was the second free 30 day trial I tried and 1 show in all that time was enough of that garbage.

If Amazon and Netflix can have content including TV programs that are Commercial Free, so can Hulu +. HULU+ that you pay for should be commercial free. The Free Hulu should be the only one to have commercials.

Like Crackle, I can accept what it is. Commercials in the Movies, BUT the service is 100% free!!!

Besides like I said, if you have to sign up for a bunch of services to cut the cord, there's really no point in cutting the cord!!! You end up paying just as much as before for less content.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> Lots of Commercial Breaks. ... Unlike regular cable you can at least channel surf to something else. Or with a TIVO or whatever DRV, record the programs and then Fast forward though everything. With HULU you pay to be forced fed commercials. Commercials. Your only option is to mute and walk away for 3 minutes. ...
> 
> If Amazon and Netflix can have content including TV programs that are Commercial Free, so can Hulu +. HULU+ that you pay for should be commercial free. The Free Hulu should be the only one to have commercials.
> 
> Like Crackle, I can accept what it is. Commercials in the Movies, BUT the service is 100% free!!!


Netflix, Amazon, Crackle and HuluPlus aren't serving the same content, so their licensing costs and restrictions are likely much different -- especially given that HuluPlus generally has access to recently-aired programs, unlike any of these other 3 (rentals aside).

So, yeah, to each their own.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Netflix, Amazon, Crackle and HuluPlus aren't serving the same content, so their licensing costs and restrictions are likely much different -- especially given that HuluPlus generally has access to recently-aired programs, unlike any of these other 3 (rentals aside).
> 
> So, yeah, to each their own.


You have access to recently aired, I believe the last 5 Episodes of whatever show on FREE HULU!!! To get FREE Hulu on other devices besides your computer, you can use a program like PlayOn, which you can try for free for 2 weeks and then watch using a ROKU and the Playon and watch HULU content for FREE. In fact you can watch a bunch of content from the source of cable TV networks that show their programs for free on their web site. Using the software Playlater it can record the programs in real time for those sites that you can watch later for free and then you can FF just like any DVR and in fact there's a Auto Skip Commercial feature that works quite well. Works on iOS devices also and other hardware. Watch free HULU anywhere!!! Zero need to pay if you're going to be forced fed commercials.

See, lots of FREE, NO COST, or small cost options without paying for a bunch of crap you're not going to ever watch anyway. See you completely miss the point if you start buying a bunch of other services when Cutting the cord. You completely miss the point.

HULU is owned by NBCUniversal Television Group (Comcast), Fox Broadcasting Company (21st Century Fox) and Disney-ABC Television Group (The Walt Disney Company). That's why is's as sucky and is filled by ad's!!!

You cut the cord and then you basically go crawling back!!! You cut the cord and then sign up to everything, and save very little money for less content, what's the point? As least with cable you can DVR and skip the commercials!!! HULU yo have no choice. If all you do is watch content LIVE, why even have a TiVo in the first place?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> You have access to recently aired, I believe the last 5 Episodes of whatever show on FREE HULU!!! To get FREE Hulu on other devices besides your computer, you can use a program like PlayOn, which you can try for free for 2 weeks and then watch using a ROKU and the Playon and watch HULU content for FREE. In fact you can watch a bunch of content from the source of cable TV networks that show their programs for free on their web site. Using the software Playlater it can record the programs in real time for those sites that you can watch later for free and then you can FF just like any DVR and in fact there's a Auto Skip Commercial feature that works quite well. Works on iOS devices also and other hardware. Watch free HULU anywhere!!! Zero need to pay if you're going to be forced fed commercials.
> 
> See, lots of FREE, NO COST, or small cost options without paying for a bunch of crap you're not going to ever watch anyway. See you completely miss the point if you start buying a bunch of other services when Cutting the cord. You completely miss the point.
> 
> ...


So it's PlayOn($), PlayLater($), a PC on which to run both($$$$), a Roku and its separate remote at any TV we want access ($$+$$+...+$$), possibly requiring the addition of an HDMI switch($) or downgrading the Roku video signal () (and the associated input switch complexity ), to get access to the last 5-ish episodes of current programming... for "free." Or I pay $8/month, use my existing Roamio and Minis, and I'm good to go -- as are all my family members and houseguests, without any special training. It's all right there in the OnePass listings. Easy peasy, lemon squeezy.

As an owner of multiple PlayOn licenses, for years, I'm aware of the options. And it's just not viable in terms of providing simple, reliable access to content for a variety of users with differing skillsets and levels of patience.



JBDragon said:


> If all you do is watch content LIVE, why even have a TiVo in the first place?


I think you're confusing HuluPlus with SlingTV. Or it's just a really poor point, since HuluPlus is an on-demand, time-shifting option, not live.

One of us *does* seem to be crawling and contorting a whole lot more than the other, here. Enjoy that cord-cutting "freeeeDOOOOOMMMM!!!!"


----------



## ColeMiner (May 29, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> So it's PlayOn($), PlayLater($), a PC on which to run both($$$$), a Roku and its separate remote at any TV we want access ($$+$$+...+$$), possibly requiring the addition of an HDMI switch($) or downgrading the Roku video signal () (and the associated input switch complexity ), to get access to the last 5-ish episodes of current programming... for "free." Or I pay $8/month, use my existing Roamio and Minis


So I have to buy a Tivo mini ($$$$$$$), an HDMI switch ($), a tablet to access the content ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$), headphones to listen to the content so no one else can hearRoku 3 already has one built in($$$$$), a broadband service to stream the content on the go ($$$$$)...or I can use the PC that I already own, the Roku 3 that I already own and pay $25 for PlayOn + PlayLater?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ColeMiner said:


> So I have to buy a Tivo mini ($$$$$$$), an HDMI switch ($), a tablet to access the content ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$), headphones to listen to the content so no one else can hearRoku 3 already has one built in($$$$$), a broadband service to stream the content on the go ($$$$$)...or I can use the PC that I already own, the Roku 3 that I already own and pay $25 for PlayOn + PlayLater?


I wouldn't argue that what you suggest isn't the best of all possible solutions -- for your situation. God bless; go forward. But that wasn't what was being "discussed." I was being told what *I* should be doing, and was simply pointing-out how utterly ludicrous and contorted a "solution" it was -- for me. There isn't a universal solution, but I'm comfortable enough with the options to know what works for me, at present.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Save all that money and watch PlayOn on the TiVo like I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

For anyone who's interested, if you own a Roku (and have a credit card on file with Roku and an email address that's never subscribed to Hulu before), you can sign up for a Hulu subscription before midnight tomorrow (Sunday) and get your first two months free. You can then sign in with the same account on the Hulu app on TiVo and use your free trial there. Cancel before the two months are up and avoid a charge. Or use Bing as your search engine and score points that can be used for additional free months of Hulu.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> So it's PlayOn($), PlayLater($), a PC on which to run both($$$$), a Roku and its separate remote at any TV we want access ($$+$$+...+$$), possibly requiring the addition of an HDMI switch($) or downgrading the Roku video signal () (and the associated input switch complexity ), to get access to the last 5-ish episodes of current programming... for "free." Or I pay $8/month, use my existing Roamio and Minis, and I'm good to go -- as are all my family members and houseguests, without any special training. It's all right there in the OnePass listings. Easy peasy, lemon squeezy.
> 
> As an owner of multiple PlayOn licenses, for years, I'm aware of the options. And it's just not viable in terms of providing simple, reliable access to content for a variety of users with differing skillsets and levels of patience.
> 
> ...


PlayOn and Play Later like I said costs a little money. But you get a 2 week free trial to give it a try!!! I also have a Desktop PC, so using it as a server costs me nothing. PlayOn and Playlater pay for themselves is a very short period of time. They both also play on a number of differnt Devices. I generally use my ROKU devices because I have them all over and they're the Best streaming device out there. I have 1 Harmony Remote that works for everything!!! You make it sound like things are such a huge deal for you.

Clearly you shouldn't be a cord cutter. You just want to sign up to everything. HULU+ for the year alone is $96!!!

Again I use harmony Remotes. A 6 year old could control my complex system which is far more complex then most. Hell my Dad moved into my house and he's 68 and he figured it out. Most HDTV's have like 3 HDMI inputs. My Surround sound reciver has 5 HDMI Inputs. Wasn't enough when I added a new Roamio OTA so I had to add a 3 port HDMI switch into the mix. Guess what, you wouldn't even know it was there using my Remote!!! my Harmony 900 Remote. Watch whatever I like with a single press on the screen. You're houseguest are just going to come in and start using your setup and figure out HULU+? Ya right. As for your Family, they should be able to figure it out pretty quick.

Really, I don't care what you do. You're clearly not a very good cord cutter. You're full of lame excuses. Go back and sign up for cable TV and use their DVR and now you have a all in one place for all your content. All easy to find in one spot for friends and family.

See with Cable TV service, You can DRV the programs and skip to another channel when you want. Yo know Channel Surf. Commercial Skipping, which is why someone would have a Tivo. HULU+ allows none of that. It's sit there and take it. It would be quite as bad if at least the commercials were all different. Hulu is owned by Cable company's!!! Why go that route and go right back and get TV directly from the cable company's!!!

You clearly have zero Idea how things can be really EASY!!! You're suck in the past way of doing things. Most people in their 40+ can't get used to these new ways. I kind of forced it on my Dad when he moved in. He said he'd give it a try before signing back up to Satellite service. That was 3 years ago.

The last time I used HULU was quite some time ago. I have ZERO need for it. I let my DVR record most of my programs. Netflix for a lot of content and a few season passes for shows I really miss. Some content I use Playon and stream directly from the source.

I hear there's ways to get PlayOn and Playlater working on TIVO. I don't think it's simple, but doable. But as a Cable Cutter a ROKU is almost a must have because it can stream from so many different Sources. Not only doe sit may play later and PlayOn simple to use, but now you have access to Crackle which is free Movies from Sony with Commercial's, key word being FREE along with a number of other free streaming sources. It's also faster with netflix, hulu+, Amazon Prime, etc. TIVO does a OK job, but not great. PLEX is also better on ROKU then Tivo, especially with that 720P limitation Tivo has.

You sound like you really need to patch up that cord and get back onto CableTV service!!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> (exceedingly long demonstration of not caring what I do excised)


Here's the thing... I *have* all the technology you mention. But it doesn't change what I said earlier, what apparently sent you down the rabbit hole.

I'm *good* w/ the solution we have. I just wish you were more confident in your own solution that you didn't feel the need to so aggressively force it into situations where it doesn't fit.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> Clearly you shouldn't be a cord cutter. You just want to sign up to everything. ... You're clearly not a very good cord cutter. You're full of lame excuses. Go back and sign up for cable TV and use their DVR and now you have a all in one place for all your content.
> 
> You clearly have zero Idea how things can be really EASY!!! You're suck in the past way of doing things.
> 
> You sound like you really need to patch up that cord and get back onto CableTV service!!!


You're like the ISIS of cord-cutting*, dude.

This all reminds me of the 'Go, God, Go" 2-part episode from South Park, where even in a post-organized religion future, we evolve new fundamentalist factions that seek to enforce their respective worldviews on everyone else.

Ironically, I just pulled-up the 'Go, God, Go' episode on my TiVo, via my 'South Park' OnePass listing -- providing a shortcut to the Hulu+ subscription-only episode. Those enjoying the freedom of the non-subscription content on Hulu can enjoy 30 out of 254 full South Park episodes, including a couple clips from the 'Go, God, Go' episodes, here and here. Enjoy.

---
* Hint: Please identify anywhere that I referred to myself as a "cord-cutter," let alone expressing any affiliation w/ a particular cord-cutter sect.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

JBDragon said:


> Again I use harmony Remotes. A 6 year old could control my complex system which is far more complex then most. Hell my Dad moved into my house and he's 68 and he figured it out.


Maybe I am over-sensitive about the point, but being 68-year-old does not necessarily make one a technology lightweight. I am 65, and have been in computer research and software development since the mid 1970's, and have no problem setting up a home network and configuring and using the latest techno-toys, including Harmony Ultimate and Hub.


----------



## murrykane (Sep 18, 2015)

I have found a way to watch a showtime show on Tivo Roamio with Hulu subscription to showtime.

On a computer on HULU app, select a showtime show and start watching it. Click 'pause' and then go to your TV and TIVO location. Make sure it does not have HULU app running and start the HULU app ( I have found that is it never running if the TIVO is woken up from sleep mode) and on launch of the HULU app it will ask 'do you want to resume' what you where watching. IF you select 'yes' it will show you the showtime show on TIVO.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

murrykane said:


> I have found a way to watch a showtime show on Tivo Roamio with Hulu subscription to showtime.
> 
> On a computer on HULU app, select a showtime show and start watching it. Click 'pause' and then go to your TV and TIVO location. Make sure it does not have HULU app running and start the HULU app ( I have found that is it never running if the TIVO is woken up from sleep mode) and on launch of the HULU app it will ask 'do you want to resume' what you where watching. IF you select 'yes' it will show you the showtime show on TIVO.


:up: Nice


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

murrykane said:


> I have found a way to watch a showtime show on Tivo Roamio with Hulu subscription to showtime.
> 
> On a computer on HULU app, select a showtime show and start watching it. Click 'pause' and then go to your TV and TIVO location. Make sure it does not have HULU app running and start the HULU app ( I have found that is it never running if the TIVO is woken up from sleep mode) and on launch of the HULU app it will ask 'do you want to resume' what you where watching. IF you select 'yes' it will show you the showtime show on TIVO.


Have you tried adding a Showtime series to your queue or watch list (or whatever Hulu calls it) while on another device? Then fire up Hulu on TiVo and check your queue to see if the Showtime series is there? I've heard this works.


----------



## larry5601 (Jul 15, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> Have you tried adding a Showtime series to your queue or watch list (or whatever Hulu calls it) while on another device? Then fire up Hulu on TiVo and check your queue to see if the Showtime series is there? I've heard this works.


I tried adding Ray Donovan to my HuluPlus queue and my wish list but it never showed up on tivo. For the $15 dollars a month I am paying you would think they could keep the software up to date.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

That stinks. Well, I've heard a rumor that Hulu is now working on an updated app for TiVo. If so, surely it will support the Showtime add-on.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes the current TiVo Hulu app is Flash based, my guess is TiVo will continue to phase out Flash over time (maybe even completely remove it in the next gen hardware) and needs to get an HTML5 Hulu app built. 

I am a little pi**ed at Hulu as they decided to not allow me to use the free month of Showtime or even to pay for it because if I do they will cancel any service I have paid for Via Bing rewards.


----------



## tasha99 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow--so this is why I can't access my Showtime shows on Hulu Plus with my Tivo. I have a firestick, so I'll use that. It seems my tivo is getting more and more obsolete.  Not getting another one since I've cut the cable cord anyway.

For the person above who hates hulu because of commercials--it costs $4 per month to cut the commercials out.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tasha99 said:


> Wow--so this is why I can't access my Showtime shows on Hulu Plus with my Tivo. I have a firestick, so I'll use that. It seems my tivo is getting more and more obsolete.  Not getting another one since I've cut the cable cord anyway.
> 
> For the person above who hates hulu because of commercials--it costs $4 per month to cut the commercials out.


Just hang on a bit, a modernized version of the Hulu app for TiVo is currently in development and as soon as it's finished, TiVo says it'll roll out to the Bolt and Roamio. (Seems like it would roll out to Premieres too but he didn't mention them.)

I think TiVo was thinking the new app would be ready in time for the Bolt launch but that didn't happen, so the Bolt is launching without a Hulu app at all. I expect we'll see our new Hulu app before year's end and that, like modern Hulu apps on virtually every other platform, it will support the new Showtime add-on service.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> I expect we'll see our new Hulu app before year's end and that, like modern Hulu apps on virtually every other platform, it will support the new Showtime add-on service.


... as well as the commercial-free Hulu service, yeah?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tasha99 said:


> It seems my tivo is getting more and more obsolete. ... Not getting another one since I've cut the cable cord anyway.


My 78-year-old mom is loving her basic Roamio and Mini, paired w/ a simple in-room antenna to pull-in all her locals, including a couple PBS subchannels she wouldn't be able to receive via Comcast, let alone record.

With integrated Netflix, Amazon Prime Instant and Hulu Plus, she's loaded with content, and covered when the grandkids come to visit. And she loves being able to keep content "bookmarked" via the OnePass listings, rather than having to remember into which streaming app she needs to dive to find a particular season of a particular show.

To be fair, though, she'd be even happier if she could get Acorn.TV via her TiVo setup, as well. But still, the TiVo setup gives her nearly all her content on multiple screens, and she uses a Roku at the main TV to fill the streaming app gap.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> ... as well as the commercial-free Hulu service, yeah?


Absolutely. If Hulu is going to the trouble to develop an updated app for TiVo, you know they don't want to leave any potential money on the table, so it will allow their customers to spend those extra few bucks a month for their commercial-free and Showtime tiers. (Actually, I didn't even realize that our current Hulu app doesn't support the ad-free tier. Does it not?)

Also, side note, I watched a movie on Hulu last night for the first time, on my Roamio (Anchorman 2). I was pleasantly surprised to see that it had exactly ZERO commercial breaks -- I guess even on the standard ad-supported Hulu plan like I have, they don't put ads in movies? Now that Hulu has a deal to get films from Epix (Paramount, Lionsgate & MGM films), they have a much better film library.

Second side note: I tried a couple different films and they would not play with the app's video quality set to HD 3.2 Mbps (where I always keep it for watching TV shows). So to watch Anchorman 2, I had to lower the quality setting to HD 2 Mbps. It still looked great, probably slightly better than any HD cable channel looked on DirecTV.


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> (Actually, I didn't even realize that our current Hulu app doesn't support the ad-free tier. Does it not?)


I have the ad free version of Hulu & have not seen a single commercial via the Tivo app.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

While we're all still waiting for a new Hulu app and/or a Showtime app to come to TiVo, I thought I'd post this. I added the free trial of the Showtime add-on to my Hulu subscription. I knew I wouldn't be able to browse for Showtime content in the TiVo Hulu app but I had hoped that if I added their shows and movies to my queue or favorites/subscriptions in another Hulu app, that it would also show up in those menus in the TiVo Hulu app. Unfortunately, it does not. However, if you watch the first bit of a Showtime program in another Hulu app (or via their website), that show will appear under the History menu in the TiVo Hulu app. From there, you can select it and watch it. Oddly though, the only playback controls that work for such Showtime programs are play and pause. Hulu's playback progress bar does not contain any info for these shows -- it doesn't reflect the length of the show or the elapsed playback time -- and so none of the forward or reverse controls work. If anything, they'll simply return you to the start of the show. So if the TiVo Hulu app is the ONLY way you have of streaming Showtime programming on your TV, well, it can be done, but it's not ideal. If you have another option via a Roku, Apple TV, Amazon Fire TV, etc., you'll probably prefer to stick with that.


----------



## Treflip823 (Nov 25, 2015)

too bad I cant stream hulu in the first place without it stopping every 10 seconds...


----------

